# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Хвост собаки виляет в сторону настроения

## Irina

*Хвост собаки виляет в сторону настроения*


Бывает так, что хвост виляет собакой, но в большинстве случаев, однако, всё наоборот. Именно на движущийся туда-сюда собачий хвост обратили своё внимание исследователи наших четвероногих друзей, чтобы разобраться с проявлением эмоций у собак и связью этих эмоций с полушариями мозга. Псов изучили от носа до хвоста, и получилась любопытная картина.

Каждый хозяин и просто любитель собак знает, как они дают знать о своём настроении. Если уши прижаты к голове, всё туловище в напряжении и хвост вытянут, это означает "Со мной лучше не связываться". Уши вашего питомца стоят торчком, а он, не переставая, вьётся у ваших ног и при этом так машет хвостом, что тот того и гляди оторвётся? Каждому должно быть понятно, что это значит "Я так рад тебя видеть!".

Может и настанет время, когда собаки будут подавать более читаемые сигналы (при помощи светодиодной насадки на хвост и механического загривка), но пока нам приходиться учиться пониманию собачьих "жестов".

И вот недавно учёные обнаружили одну очень интересную особенность поведения собак, о которой не знали не только лучшие собаководы (с их рекомендациями), но даже эксперты-кинологи.

После проведения серии опытов на 30 собаках различных пород выяснилось, что если пёс настроен в целом положительно, то он машет хвостом больше в правую сторону. Если же он чем-либо расстроен или рассержен, то движения смещены в левую сторону от крестца. Смотрите видеоролик.

Да, сами результаты исследования опубликованы в журнале Current Biology.

Если собака видит хозяина, то её хвост машет вправо, что означает — приближаться безопасно. Если же она видит доминирующую собаку, то сдвинутые влево движения сигнализируют «Я, пожалуй, пойду» (фото Marcello Siniscalchi/University of Trieste).

Если собака видит хозяина, то её хвост машет вправо, что означает — приближаться безопасно. Если же она видит доминирующую собаку, то сдвинутые влево движения сигнализируют «Я, пожалуй, пойду» (фото Marcello Siniscalchi/University of Trieste).


Исследование, которое на первый взгляд претендовало максимум на Шнобелевскую премию, раскрыло кое-какие секреты эволюции животного мира. И в данном случае собачий хвост не только показал учёным, какое оно это собачье настроение, но и, возможно, подтолкнул к новым исследованиям, ведь ещё никто не доказал, что у собак нет своего языка.

----------

